# pen y fan (fan dance) 12 week log



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Getting a log up to keep myself in check the next 12 weeks. doing the fan dance in June (endurance race) so i have 12 weeks to get very fit.

My training will consist of HI cardio (t25 dvds) , weighted hikes. no weight training.

hoping to lose weight on top of getting fit. been fighting a calf injury and shin splints for the past few months so no running.

looking at 2600 cals each day, 230g or above protein. Saturday will be a slack diet day.

i look like a sack of shite but still relatively fit for a fat cent!

height 5.7

weight 15st.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

where are the pictures you sexy thing :whistling:


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> where are the pictures you sexy thing :whistling:


 Ha no pics mate,. It's not a pretty sight. Still got my good looks tho


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

I've done this a few times. I also came 2nd in the inaugural summer race (loaded). Was first for most of it but broke down with terrible cramp about 4km out form the finish. Ended up at 3hrs 43mins. Was easily on for sub 3:30 until that point 

Re training: There is no substitute for actually being there and doing it. The specificity means that tabbing (loaded march, walk up hill, run flats and downhill) in boots cannot be substituted for anything else. Get down to Brecon (or at least somewhere hilly) as often as you can and no less than twice a week.

Good luck.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 1*

Out for 30 min walk with dog at 0500, in trainers with 17.5kg weighted back pack. Foam roll and stretch after.

Diet. 2685 cals, 228 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> I've done this a few times. I also came 2nd in the inaugural summer race (loaded). Was first for most of it but broke down with terrible cramp about 4km out form the finish. Ended up at 3hrs 43mins. Was easily on for sub 3:30 until that point
> 
> Re training: There is no substitute for actually being there and doing it. The specificity means that tabbing (loaded march, walk up hill, run flats and downhill) in boots cannot be substituted for anything else. Get down to Brecon (or at least somewhere hilly) as often as you can and no less than twice a week.
> 
> Good luck.


 Nice! thats a great time mate, ill be happy with under 5 hours but will take just completing it. Unfortunately im from Newcastle so no chance of getting to the breacon beacons for any training, though plenty of hills in the country side around me. Ive done the Para 10 twice at catterick so familiar with the pain. Got my boots a few months back and have been getting them worn in.

You never fancied doing the gemini or trident editions? or the loadstone series? they look tough as out! prob closest a civie will get to SF training.

Cheers ill need the luck.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

I've done the thick end of the hills UKSF R selection--I did the races etc as part of my "build up" to applying to the reserves in the first place. It's f**k boring as hell. Far better doing the race with your mates than taking s**t off people for a living. LOL


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> I've done the thick end of the hills UKSF R selection--I did the races etc as part of my "build up" to applying to the reserves in the first place. It's f**k boring as hell. Far better doing the race with your mates than taking s**t off people for a living. LOL


 Funnily enough, ive been thinking on applying for the reserves myself. Just thinking mind no more than that. What part did you join 21 SAS? 23? SBS or 63 sig? how is it boring? i was looking into 4 para or 299 para squadron RE.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

23. And it's not what you think it is. It's fu**ing shite.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> 23. And it's not what you think it is. It's fu**ing shite.


 Interesting. Cheers


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Is there any reason why you won't be training weights?

What level is your fitness at now for example at what pace per mile can you comfortably run 5-8 miles for clean fatigue? Do you have a half marathon time? Just to understand why you are at.

I would recommend still weight training full body twice a week or somthing like that.

The main thing is to get miles in your legs and comfortable with boots. Are you going to be doing the fan clean fatigue?

Do you live somewhere hilly to be able to get miles in the hills. No matter how much training you do you need to spend time on the hills in the kit you will be using on the day.

Swimming and cycling is good for active recovery and one big thing they drum into you down Hereford for selection is the importance of nutrition which I'm sure you know but also active recovery, foam rolling and stretching every night. Listen to your body when your tired rest you don't want to peak then burn out early


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Training with weights is not sensible. The recovery it takes away is not worth the trade off benefit for doing Ex High Walk (fan dance), or anything else like this, and especially if you plan on hitting up Selection in the future. Trust me.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Is there any reason why you won't be training weights?
> 
> What level is your fitness at now for example at what pace per mile can you comfortably run 5-8 miles for clean fatigue? Do you have a half marathon time? Just to understand why you are at.
> 
> ...


 Would love to do the weights mate, but for the past 6 month I've not had the equipment. Can't afford gym at the min but I'll be back weight training after the fan dance once I move house.

I've not ran for months either, every time I do o get crazy shin splints (looking at ways to sort this) I'm doing the load bearing race (35lbs plus water/food)

Ive completed the loaded para 10 twice so I'm comfortable in boots and burgen. My time for that was around 2 hours. Not much training done for that.

I have a brother in the army who's completed the all arms commando course and is an army pt so he given good advice.

i mate nutrition is key and I'm going to get plenty of hill time in over the next few month, got some beasts around my area.

Started doing mobility stretching and foam rolling as of Monday gone.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

coke said:


> Would love to do the weights mate, but for the past 6 month I've not had the equipment. Can't afford gym at the min but I'll be back weight training after the fan dance once I move house.
> 
> I've not ran for months either, every time I do o get crazy shin splints (looking at ways to sort this) I'm doing the load bearing race (35lbs plus water/food)
> 
> ...


 A good pair of broke in boots are worth their weight in gold. I used altberg microlight on selection many opted for the salmon guest. Same goes for the Bergan make sure your well used to it and pack it evenly. A camel back is a must along with some hill food for energy. My favourite was mars bars and jelly babies somewhere easily accessible to munch when needed.

You don't need weights I just put more focus on squats and weighted barbell step ups to build up my legs and some accessory work for hip flexors.

You need to get the endurance built up to start with so you've a solid base level of fitness so must mix it up eg

mon - 6 mile clean fatigue slow pace

tue - 25kg loaded march walking pace 4 miles

wed rest/cycle/swim

thurday - 3 mile weighted tab. So this is for example 1 min run 2 min fast march start with around 18kg and work the weight up each week

fri - long slow run 8 miles in trainers would be good

sat - I always preferred doing the big heavy miles Sat morning e.g. 30kg 8 miler

Sunday full recovery

this is only a rough guide to give you an idea to mix it up with varying weights distances and speeds in and out of boots. Either increase distance or weight each week don't worry to much about speed get the miles in and comfortable with weight.

Some weeks you'll know when you need to take 2-3 days off just listen to your body.

When it comes down to it and it's an event you will smash it. When I was in my briefing course for selection and hanging out going up the travelator as they call it in Brecon I just seemed to grab so much entertain and strength from others around me struggling and power my way to the front. Come race day you will love it.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> A good pair of broke in boots are worth their weight in gold. I used altberg microlight on selection many opted for the salmon guest. Same goes for the Bergan make sure your well used to it and pack it evenly. A camel back is a must along with some hill food for energy. My favourite was mars bars and jelly babies somewhere easily accessible to munch when needed.
> 
> You don't need weights I just put more focus on squats and weighted barbell step ups to build up my legs and some accessory work for hip flexors.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate.

I have a pair of altberg tabbing boots, got them from the factory at Richmond. I have 2 back packs (training one that i put sand bag weights in) and one for the race itself (havent used this yet, ill make that a priority). Definitely getting a camel back mate, snikers, jelly babies and salted pringles for snacks, also use these electrolyte tablets that you just add to water, not bad for the price.

unfortunately there will be no running (maybe do some hill runs) but nowt on the roads, shins go mad and take weeks to recover. Im upto 17.5kg in my training bag as of this week and have the potential of 30kg with the sand bags (just bought a weighted vest for the sand bags, perfect!)

me and a mate are driving down the friday and staying 2 nights so should be a good wknd with a few drinks on the saturday night..

appreciate the response!

take you are in the army? or ex?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 2*

Up at 0530 for dog walk, 30 mins, no weight, in trainers.

after work i did a T25 DVD cardio. (im on call this week so cant go out hiking/tabbing)

*Diet *

2672 cals, 249 grams protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 3*

up at 0520 for dog walk, 30 mins, weighted pack 17.5kg with trainers.

Then 15 mins mobility stretching

*Diet*

had a bit of mix up today and went over cals.

cals 2867, pro 220 grams.

didnt sleep well at all last night so feeling like shite today.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

coke said:


> *Day 3*
> 
> up at 0520 for dog walk, 30 mins, weighted pack 17.5kg with trainers.
> 
> ...


 Any reason your not training in boots?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> Any reason your not training in boots?


 I will be training in boots for my hikes starting on Saturday mate, then every Tuesday and Thursday evenings (unless I'm on call) I'll be out in pack and boots.

The dog walks are just extra not really training as such.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 4*

Up at 0520 for dog walk, 30 mins, in trainers, no weight. 15 mins of mobility work.

after work T25 DVD speed 0.1.

*Diet*

cals 2670, pro 230 gram.

sleep was much better last night

off call tomorrow so can get out instead of DVDs


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 5*

Up at 0520 for dog walk, 30 mins, in trainers, 17.5kg. 15 mins of mobility work.

*Diet*

cals 2700, pro 223 gram.

off call! happy about that, having a couple glasses of wine. then an early.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 6*

Up at 0700 for long hike. Did 5 mile in boots with 17,5kg dead weight and 1.5kg of water. woodland hilly terrain. lovely day for it!

*Diet*

no cals but will hit my pro target of 230 grams and then whatever i like on top of that. including alcohol and maybe a bit weed.

*Weight* 14.12.08


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Training Plan for the next 11 weeks*

*Monday*- Rest or T25 DVD

*Tuesday*- Hill work in boots and weighted pack (have a hill that is roughly 0.5 mile and steep, will progress amount times of completing the ascent and descent each week)

*Wednesday*- Rest or T25 DVD

*Thursday*- Medium Hike 4-6 mile in boots and weighted pack (starting at 4 mile and progress to 6 mile, then ill time my self and try to beat each week)

*Friday*- Rest or T25 DVD

*Saturday*- Long Hike 5-19 mile in boots and weighted pack (starting at 5 mile and progress to 19 mile)

*Sunday*- Rest


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 7*

Rest day, just went out on few mile walk with dog. visit family, watched cage warriors now nursing a cold ha.

*Diet*

slack with cals but hitting the 230 gram protein no problem.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

I've walked loads of the local area (I'm about 20 or so minutes away). Best of luck.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

coke said:


> *Training Plan for the next 11 weeks*
> 
> *Monday*- Rest or T25 DVD
> 
> ...


 This is meant to be constructive, but a 4-6 miles isn't "medium" anything. I mean, come on, my 90 year old grandad walks a 3-mile round trip to the shops, carrying groceries on the way back.

4-6 miles is *FAR* to easy unless you are absolutely crushing yourself up something disgustingly steep. And even then... The route is extremely unforgiving. If you are pushing yourself, no part of it is easy. The last thing you want on the day is to wish you put more effort into your training.

Also, whatever those DVDs are, I would ditch them in favour of more tabbing, personally.

I realise you're not going out there to win it, but for reference; when I prepared for the FD race (and subsequently training for and on selection), I was running and tabbing 50-70 miles a week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> This is meant to be constructive, but a 4-6 miles isn't "medium" anything. My 90 year old grandad walks a 3-mile round trip to the shops, carrying groceries ("load") on the way back. 4-6 miles is FAR to easy unless you are absolutely crushing yourself up something disgustingly steep. And even then... The route extremely unforgiving. If you are pushing yourself, no part of it is easy.
> 
> Also, whatever those DVDs are, I would ditch them in favour of more tabbing, personally.


 Fair one. I'll up the medium hike to 5-7.5 miles for time.

unfortunately these are the only nights I can commit during the week, the DVDs are just hiit session, gets the heart rate pumping, my recoverability isn't very good either so don't want to push to hard and injure myself.

Cheers


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 8*

Rest day. full of cold! went out on walk with dog, 30 mins, no weight in trainers.

*Diet*

over 250 gram of protein, around 2800 cals.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Mobster said:


> I've walked loads of the local area (I'm about 20 or so minutes away). Best of luck.


 Cheers mate.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Not a million miles from Pen-y-fan is Maerdy. The road from Aberdare to the top is a good ride and I know cyclists who will do it 5x on a Sunday. There's a footpath which'd made a good training walk. Flatter, but a good walk (12 miles) is Brecon town (again via a footpath) to the Story Arm hostel. A nice walk, about 5 miles, which includes a part of the 'Fan' is both of the Neuadd reservoirs (behind Pen-y-fan).


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 9*

meant to be a training day but full of cold so knocking it on the head! no point in pushing myself when it will not benefit ! pis sed to be fair though. this is the 4th day of cold so hopefully be out on Thursday. fukin sods law first cold in 3 years!

*Diet*

Over 230 gram of protein cals around 2800. (going to tighten up cals once im over the cold)


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Mobster said:


> Not a million miles from Pen-y-fan is Maerdy. The road from Aberdare to the top is a good ride and I know cyclists who will do it 5x on a Sunday. There's a footpath which'd made a good training walk. Flatter, but a good walk (12 miles) is Brecon town (again via a footpath) to the Story Arm hostel. A nice walk, about 5 miles, which includes a part of the 'Fan' is both of the Neuadd reservoirs (behind Pen-y-fan).


 I plenty of mountainous/hills to prepare down your way mate! bet the scenery is beautiful (not that ill be able to appreciate it when im hanging out my ass!)


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Add me on FB. I've a few half decent photos of some of the scenery. Thus far my only time up Pen-y-fan it was misty as f**k.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Mobster said:


> Add me on FB. I've a few half decent photos of some of the scenery. Thus far my only time up Pen-y-fan it was misty as f**k.


 Don't have a Facebook mate, don't do any social networking sites.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 10*

Rest day, still full of cold, though think im getting over the worst of it! my lass has caught now, shes 4 days behind me so has the worst to come.

*Diet*

starting to tighten up as i need to lose weight.

230 gram of protein, 180 grams of carbs, 66 grams of fat. 2300 cals


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 11*

Meant to be a training day but still have a cold, feeling a bit better today apart from headache and cough! My lass has been on the sick today with it.

*Diet*

2300 cals, 230 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 12*

rest day. feeling a lot better today though my cough is doing my head in! Back training tomorrow.

*Diet*

2000 cals, 200 gram protein. might squeeze a bit more protein in latter


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 13*

Training day. Long Hike 7 miles, weighted back pack 20kg, in trainers. Left boots in other car so could not use. fukin traps are ruined! the pack is not good for this weight so will be using my race pack from now on in. cardio felt fine and legs started to get sore at the end but otherwise ok. Happy with today considering ive been sick all week! Going to use this route for my medium hike on Thursdays.

*Diet*

slack day so whatever i like with, alcohol included.

*Weight*. 14.11.08


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 14*

Rest day. Traps/shoulder are very sore from yesterdays hike, legs are a bit sore but should be good by tuesday.

*Diet*

slack really, around 2500 cals and 200 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 15*

Rest day. traps and shoulders feeling a lot better. spent the past couple of hours sorting out my race pack, got it pretty good for now, though not the proper kit in as i have not bought it all yet.

*Diet*

not counted today as havent stopped but will be around the same 2500 cals and 200 gram of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 16*

Training Day. went out and did hill work, in boots and race pack with 20 kg weight. feels so much better than my day pack i was using. up the hill was 0.75 mile then down for the same. then i did one hill sprint on smaller hill, about 30 metres. will build on this each week.

*Diet*

ive eaten more today as i felt like i needed it, Protein around 230 gram.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 17*

rest day. didnt sleep very well last night!! woke up at 0300 with a migraine and was up from then. done a 12 hour shift today on top so feeling it now!

*Diet*

Just eating when im hungry at the min. around 200 gram protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 18*

rest day. Going out in the morning instead.

*Diet*

not good today


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 19*

Training day. medium hike, 4 miles in boots with 20 kg weight. will be upping this each week until 7 mile. had a few cans last night and woke up with a canny hangover, found the hike rough. im out tomorrow for my long hike so not drinking tonight.

*Diet*

ill not be following anything this weekend, just eating what and when i like. will get a bit more strict on tuesday again.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 20*

training day. Long hike, 9 miles in boots and 20 kg weight Bergen. Much better with good Bergen and packed correctly. Legs are sore but otherwise all good.

*diet*

no diet, out at a party tonight, nowt heavy tho be home early. Just having a few honey bourbons.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 21*

Rest day. feeling sore from the past two days hiking. didnt drink at the party last night, nice an early one in bed by 2230.

*diet*

not today


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 22*

Training day. decided to do my long hike today instead of saturday as i might be working all wknd! upped the weight today instead of the distance, 9 mile in boots with 22.5kg weighted bergen. was tough today as i was still very sore from the previous training day. Very tired now.

*Diet*

not today.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Candidly, you need to up your game.

*Read your own journal*. Diet: not today. Diet: not good. Diet: with alcohol. Rest day after rest day after rest day, because you had a cold!! You even mentioned earlier in this journal about being interested in doing selection for real. Do you think the DS will give you a week off because you've got a fu**ing cold?

You need to get used to training when tired and sore. Based on what I see, you are in for the shock of your life on the big day. The route starts by ascending Corn Du and is harrowing from the word go. You get a mini-break of about one hundred yards descending to a stream crossing, and then it's back to work for the best part of an hour. Running down Jacob's Ladder requires your wits about you, and then you're doubling for around 8km straight on the not-very-road-like Roman Road, which is slightly downhill most of the way. That's horrible news, because it means at the half way mark, you're then on a slight incline while you double back, get your ass up JL, then SPRINT all the way down to the Storey Arms.

This is supposed to be constructive, mate, so don't take it as a personal attack. I am trying to help you finish the route in a respectable time and without bailing half way around because of poor preparation, like s**t load of other people do.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Some good advice already.

Biggest piece of advice I can give you is start tabbing to set timings (based on distance, weight, terrain and relief). You can use endomondo or stravia on your smartwatch/phone to track pace.

I wouldn't say short tabs are useless, yes there is no substitute for distance but they are a tool you can use if you really up the pace and/or weight to make it worthwhile... for instance try building up to 9:00- 9:30 min/miles for 2 miles with 15-20 kg, or if only doing 4 miles then really up the weight... just hitting 15 min miles will involve a bit of doubling if carrying 30 kg over some undulating terrain and is a good mid week session if you've only got an hour. But you really should be aiming to spend a whole morning at the weekends to get 20 odd miles in.

Hill work is also good... find a decent hill (80-100m of accent) and spend 2+ hours just going up and down. This helps me as I have suffered from cramps on hills in the past... last thing you want is feeling a twinge of cramp on the way up the fan and then have to nurse it for the rest of the route, as Jacobs Ladder will almost have you down to your knees.

f**k the trainers right off. gay af. I'll often use a heavy duty pair of Haix I've got as another form of beat up.

Another important tip... file toenails as short as they will go, don't want them bashing thr front of your boots when running down hills.

I've also suffered from shin splints (from running), but funnily enough they seemed ok when doubling with weight on my back... I think it's because your stride is much shorter when tabbing that when running.

Regarding the Reserves: being good over the hills is simply part of selection... a standard to meet. It doesn't mean you'll automatically make a good candidate or the military will suit you. My advice would be to simply join a local unit that interests you (non SF)... with a full time job (or even without one taking into consideration the inefficiencies in the Army) it can take up to a year to go through selection, alpha and bravo (basic training phase 1). You'll then have a good idea if the military is for you or not. It will also provide plenty of challenges if you want them... then move on to SF in the future if it feels right.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Candidly, you need to up your game.
> 
> *Read your own journal*. Diet: not today. Diet: not good. Diet: with alcohol. Rest day after rest day after rest day, because you had a cold!! You even mentioned earlier in this journal about being interested in doing selection for real. Do you think the DS will give you a week off because you've got a fu**ing cold?
> 
> ...


 Not at all mate, i dont feel attacked at all. Very valid points you bring up.

REF the reserves, lets just forget i even mentioned that as its something way off and for this thread lets just say ill never be doing it.

REF the cold, haha fair comments but i stand by my decision to rest up, work comes first unfortunately over any training and being fit to graft is no1 priority. If it had only been a head cold i may have acted differently but once its below neck level rest is the smartest move.

REF diet. couldnt agree more, this is just weakness. back on track today though.

REF alcohol, i done drink much but i will be raining it in beginning of May (have a session planned next bank holiday)

I appreciate your feed back mate, reading what you have said just gets me excited for the day!! cant wait. i really dont see me getting a good time but i wont be quitting either. Im happy with that this time around.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Some good advice already.
> 
> Biggest piece of advice I can give you is start tabbing to set timings (based on distance, weight, terrain and relief). You can use endomondo or stravia on your smartwatch/phone to track pace.
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the advice mate.

REF the reserves. lets just forget i mentioned that for this thread.

haha gay trainers! no problem ill be in boots all the time.

You really think i should be doing 20 miles plus for a 15 mile race or is this based on training for selection?

REF the shin splints, was talking to a runner at work (marathons ect) he says to try minimalist trainers to help with them, ive always used padded for road work.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome attitude.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 23*

Rest day. Feeling a little sore from yesterdays hike but seem to be recovering better than the previous hike. so all good. looking forward to hill work on Thursday.

*Diet*

Back on track, need to seriously lose weight as its just extra baggage that i dont need. going back too what has always worked for me in the past. lowering carbs, upping fat. trained mma, boxing and for the para 10 with no issues. i function great without carbs.

cals 2400, pro 150, carbs 30, fat 175


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

coke said:


> Cheers for the advice mate.
> 
> REF the reserves. lets just forget i mentioned that for this thread.
> 
> ...


 Well it's up to you, but never heard the saying train hard fight easy?

Start at 0800 and you'll be back for lunch... most people will still be having a lay in watching Sunday Brunch, whereas you'll have smashed 20 miles.

If in separate sessions you sprint faster, carry more and go longer than you do at any point in the race then it will help it all come together on race day.

I recently did 15 week training plan for a group of us who went trekking in Peru, it built up in intensity to a peak at the end of each phase (roughly a month), backed off for a week to deload and then built up again. So there were three peaks and each was more intense that than the last. Last 3 weeks before we went was just maintenance work, as by that point you should be as fit as you need to be and don't want to risk an injury. Last peak was actually the fan dance with 5.5 miles added on (and 12 miles the next day)... the longest day trekking was only 14 miles, but with unexpected factors like altitude, weather, terrain etc it all helps you be prepared.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

The one (and to date only although I want to go up again when it's clear so I can take some good photos) and only time up Pen-y-fan thus far was via Corn Du and I crawled up the wet steps thinking it was the summit before the penny dropped. Wet as f**k and misty the whole time. In boots (not full on mind) and my calves hated me. Just before we set off two NCO's brought down one lad who they looked to be propping up and in need of feeding (he looked f**ked). I came down with my mate via the other side of the Storey's Arms (by far the easy route) and agree with the toe nail suggestion as mine were on fire walking back down (3+ hours up (average) as I was no where near fit and a bit over an hour coming down). It started to blow up, was still misty and go cold. Yet people were going up with torches and we saw a tent on the top.

I agree with others. You need to start upping everything. Slowly but surely increase distance and if the hills near you ain't that much do them twice, three times etc.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Well it's up to you, but never heard the saying train hard fight easy?
> 
> Start at 0800 and you'll be back for lunch... most people will still be having a lay in watching Sunday Brunch, whereas you'll have smashed 20 miles.
> 
> ...


 of course mate, used to buy the magazine ha.

i was aiming for 19 miles as thats 4 over but ill go to 21 miles with the above advice cheers.

sounds really good what you have done! treking Peru must of been amazing mate! and i see you are doing everest! great work


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

coke said:


> *Day 23*
> 
> Rest day. Feeling a little sore from yesterdays hike but seem to be recovering better than the previous hike. so all good. looking forward to hill work on Thursday.
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure how I feel about that... ideally you should be eating enough cals to get stronger and fix any injuries imo. Trying to cut at the same time just doesn't sit well. I've no evidence to back that up, but I'd be looking to either do it asap (3 weeks or so) so you can get back on decent cals, or just forget about losing weight.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Mobster said:


> The one (and to date only although I want to go up again when it's clear so I can take some good photos) and only time up Pen-y-fan thus far was via Corn Du and I crawled up the wet steps thinking it was the summit before the penny dropped. Wet as f**k and misty the whole time. In boots (not full on mind) and my calves hated me. Just before we set off two NCO's brought down one lad who they looked to be propping up and in need of feeding (he looked f**ked). I came down with my mate via the other side of the Storey's Arms (by far the easy route) and agree with the toe nail suggestion as mine were on fire walking back down (3+ hours up (average) as I was no where near fit and a bit over an hour coming down). It started to blow up, was still misty and go cold. Yet people were going up with torches and we saw a tent on the top.
> 
> I agree with others. You need to start upping everything. Slowly but surely increase distance and if the hills near you ain't that much do them twice, three times etc.


 sounds good! like a bit surprise, love training in the rain so would be happy with that. i will def get the toe nails short, they are canny short now really.

ive been increasing slowly each week mate and have 9 weeks to get the miles in.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

coke said:


> of course mate, used to buy the magazine ha.
> 
> i was aiming for 19 miles as thats 4 over but ill go to 21 miles with the above advice cheers.
> 
> sounds really good what you have done! treking Peru must of been amazing mate! and i see you are doing everest! great work


 19/21 miles... doesn't make a great deal of difference, you get the idea though.

Everest isn't me mate. I'd go if the opportunity arose, but not on my bucket list. But yeah, peru was fvcking awesome, still got the blues from being back lol.

Next thing I've got lined up is Mount Teide in Tenerife as I'm there for a week anyway, then some ocr run with some mates.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Think about food. That recruit I mentioned earlier (and the lads that neglected to drink enough and died) looked like he was running on empty. It's not uncommon for lads to ignore the thirst and hunger to make up time - BIG mistake. Eat!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

2004mark said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about that... ideally you should be eating enough cals to get stronger and fix any injuries imo. Trying to cut at the same time just doesn't sit well. I've no evidence to back that up, but I'd be looking to either do it asap (3 weeks or so) so you can get back on decent cals, or just forget about losing weight.


 Ill keep an eye on how i feel and maybe up the cals closer to the event, though im resting quite a lot so might be ok. i really need to lose the weight so have to give it a blast.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

2004mark said:


> 19/21 miles... doesn't make a great deal of difference, you get the idea though.
> 
> Everest isn't me mate. I'd go if the opportunity arose, but not on my bucket list. But yeah, peru was fvcking awesome, still got the blues from being back lol.
> 
> Next thing I've got lined up is Mount Teide in Tenerife as I'm there for a week anyway, then some ocr run with some mates.


 ah, must be a similar avi.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Mobster said:


> Think about food. That recruit I mentioned earlier (and the lads that neglected to drink enough and died) looked like he was running on empty. It's not uncommon for lads to ignore the thirst and hunger to make up time - BIG mistake. Eat!!


 Ill not be in that situation mate, i keep myself hydrated at all times.....ill be using 2 water bladders, 1 2 litre and 1 3 litre plus hydration tablets and plenty of food to hand.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 24*

Rest day. a bit sickly today and bad headache, this always happens the first few days of going low carb so no worries.

*Diet*

already the hunger from eating high carbs is subsiding. few days and ill be flying!

cals 2405, pro 160, carbs 31, fat 171


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

2004mark said:


> 19/21 miles... doesn't make a great deal of difference, you get the idea though.
> 
> Everest isn't me mate. I'd go if the opportunity arose, but not on my bucket list. But yeah, peru was fvcking awesome, still got the blues from being back lol.
> 
> Next thing I've got lined up is Mount Teide in Tenerife as I'm there for a week anyway, then some ocr run with some mates.


 Before you mentioned setting up a 12 week training plan with 3 peaks of performance/fitness.

Could you just give me a brief outline of this? for my future race preps. it sounds interesting. or if you have any reading on this type of training?

appreciate it, cheers!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

coke said:


> Before you mentioned setting up a 12 week training plan with 3 peaks of performance/fitness.
> 
> Could you just give me a brief outline of this? for my future race preps. it sounds interesting. or if you have any reading on this type of training?
> 
> appreciate it, cheers!


 It was only something I knocked up for the lads, wasn't based on any research or specialist knowledge. I should also add it wasn't preparing for a race, it was for an 8 day trek. So the training objective wasn't to smash anyone so speed wasn't an issue, this was generaly kept at 15 min miles pace.

There were 19 serials (tabs) that we did together, I figured if that was all eveyone did then they would still be prepared, but everyone supplemented it with extra work too.

I gave each tab an intensity and arranged them to peak 4 times. Intensity was based only on distance and weight... not speed as mentioned. It also didn't consider relief which you could include if you wanted to get more technical. As you can see from the graph, after each peak it dropped way back down and then built up again... I was just using the idea of periodizing in bodybuilding training and using deload weeks.

Last 3 tabs were just maintenance, keeping the body used to tabbing, but not trying to build any more fitness... a chance for the body to recover so it's in peak condition for the main objective.

1-3 was just initial breaking in
4-7 was building distance
7-12 was building weight
13-16 was increasing both
17-19 was maintenance


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 25*

Training Day. Medium hike. 5 miles in boots with 22.5 kg bergen. feeling rough today but its to be expected this week. pack felt wrong an all, will have to redo. hitting around 19 min miles, im happy with anything below 20.

*Diet*

already the hunger from eating high carbs is subsiding. few days and ill be flying! no head ache today, had half tablet of high 5 re-hydration in the morning, think that did the trick.

cals 2463, pro 155, carbs 32, fat 190


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

2004mark said:


> It was only something I knocked up for the lads, wasn't based on any research or specialist knowledge. I should also add it wasn't preparing for a race, it was for an 8 day trek. So the training objective wasn't to smash anyone so speed wasn't an issue, this was generaly kept at 15 min miles pace.
> 
> There were 19 serials (tabs) that we did together, I figured if that was all eveyone did then they would still be prepared, but everyone supplemented it with extra work too.
> 
> ...


 Interesting! I might try something similar for my next event.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 26*

Rest day. feeling sore today and have strained my lower calf. otherwise ok.

*Diet*

Feeling ok today, no hunger or headache. so good day.

cals 2311, pro 149, carbs 28, fat 176


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 27*

Rest day. was meant to be a training day but i have decided to train tomorrow instead as i have been doing overtime today. no alcohol tonight. still feeling sore.

*Diet*

Feeling ok today, no hunger or headache. so good day.

decided to have a carb load as feeling really sore.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 28*

Training Day. Hill work. In boots with 22.5kg bergen. 0.75 mile up and 0.75 mile down x 2, very good workout, got the legs and lungs pumping. re packed the bergen and it feels better, may need to re adjust straps as im losing weight. My calf/top Achilles had a little twinge but seems to have healed from thursdays minor pull.

*Diet*

Nice little carb load last night, think it helped today with the training. back on low carb today. decided to lower cals by 100 to 200 cals a day. just in case i over eat on the carb loads.

calories 2084, pro 146g, carbs 36g, fat 147g.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 29*

Rest day. feeling sore but ok, calf/Achilles feeling tender in certain positions. Back at work tonight for overtime.

*Diet*

calories 2206, pro 146g, carbs 43g, fat 157g.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 30*

Training Day. Hill Work. 0.75 mile up and 0.75 mile down x 2, boots with 25kg weighted bergen. good session legs feeling sore before starting but managed it fine,

weighed myself this morning, 203lbs i have worked out my weight at certain BF percentages. 196lbs (25%) 184lbs (20%) 172lbs (15%) and 163lbs (10%). i know this is guaranteed but it gives me targets to aim for. obviously this is not no1 goal just yet. id be happy to hit 184lbs by race time, though as long as im at 196lbs im ok with that.

*Diet*

calories , pro , carbs , fat .

not finished for today yet so will update later,


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

I did it again yesterday (sun was out so some cracking photos). I was passed by a woman carrying her kid. On the way down another said her best time was 54 minutes. It started to snow when we were 500ft from the bottom


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 31*

Rest day. back at work again tonight for overtime.

*Diet*

calories 2422, pro 148g, carbs 37g, fat 187g.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 32*

Rest day. was meant to be a training day but im fuked! was in doing overtime last night and did not get to bed until 0330 and was up at work for 0800. very tired and sore, so eat and sleep tonight.

*Diet*

calories 2116, pro 135g, carbs 49g, fat 148g.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 33*

Rest day. So glad this working week is over!! going out for a long hike tomorrow morning then im out on session tomorrow night, first one since last august and has the potential to be a big bender. I will not be dieting from sunday until wednesday.

*Diet*

calories 2146, pro 135g, carbs 24g, fat 161g.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 34*

Training Day. Long Hike. went out for a 11 miles in boots and 22.5kg. lots of hills involved, hard going but weather was great. went out with a mate who is doing the race with me. Weighed in at 200lbs so all going in the right direction.

*Diet*

didnt count today but was very little. def under 2000 cals.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 35*

Rest day. no diet or training. had a good night out at my mates, watched the boxing and got on the gear. managed to rain it in and go home around 0700. love a good sesh but glad i dont do it very often these days.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 36 and Day 37*

Rest day. No diet or training. back at work wednesday so diet and training will start then.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 38*

Rest day. back at work today, still feeling a little tired from the wknd.

*Diet*

Cals 1646, pro 100, carb 21, fat 129

also had a bowl of low carb spag bol. didnt count it.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 39*

Rest day. was meant to be training day but having to do overtime tonight. not happy but needs must.

*Diet*

not counting but will be around 2300 cals. added some carbs back in but keeping cals the same.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 40*

Rest day. working overtime again! im moving house in a few weeks, buying my first property so need to be working as much as possible. this is effecting my training plan. so from next week im going to train when i can 3 x a week, no planned set days like before, just do it when i can, if i have to get up extra early then so be it.

*Diet*

not good, around 2500 cals.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 41 and 42*

Both days long walks with no weight or boots, just leisurely walking with the dog. working Saturday. decided to take it easy this wknd, i have 6 weeks now to race/event day. so i have to put the effort in. weighed in at 198lbs. happy with the progress in weight loss and will go back to this after the race but for the next 6 weeks ill be eating to train hard and recover well. starting to add some upper body work on days not race training. ill be sticking my favourite style of eating with more food at meal times. lot going on with work and house move so wont be as smooth as i would like but i will be ready.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 43*

Rest day. walk with dog early doors, lots of stretching and mobility work.

Diet. Going well, hitting the carbs and the calories.

*Day 44*

Training day. medium hike. 4.5 mile, 22.5kg in boots. hit up a very good route with lots of steep small/medium hills, lots of steps an all. was slower going today with not training for over a week. 20 min miles. can easy knock 2 mins off with leaving the dog at home.

all good, lots of overtime and house packing this week, plus away one day for training course with work! so squeezing in what i can, hill work 0430 friday a.m and 13 mile on sunday morning. will be fuked by end of this week.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 45*

Rest day. working overtime, early start and late finish!

*Diet*

good. i fast during the day and eat all my food at night. i have a cup of coffee in the morning with double cream then smash 3 litres of water with vits and mineral and some sugar free gum throughout the day.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 46*

Rest day. on a training course so early start and late finish. tired!!

*Diet*

not good.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 47*

Rest day. working overtime again.

*Diet*

not good. low on cals today.

*Day 48*

Training day. Hill work, 4.5 mile of up and down hills, in boots with 27.5kg bergen. hitting the up hills fast walking and running down hill. was meant to be long hike this wknd but im packing the house up and showing potential tenants around. got my time around 18.20 min miles.

*Diet*

good, high cals, carbs and protein.

went to Go Outdoors this morning and boiught some decent kit, all breathable light weight gear, walking trousers, base layer, mid layer and a med kit. also off the net i got sleeping bag, bivvy bag, water proof bags, poncho, compression sack, water bladder and some supps.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 49*

Training day. Short hike, 3 mile in boots with 30 kg bergen. decided to fit a short session in, between packing and visiting family. im on call from tomorrow untill friday so wont be out training, will try and fit some t25 dvds in.

*Diet *

good, high cals, carbs and protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 50*

Rest day. Another long day, after work house work, taking pics and photos down then filling in the holes, showing peeps around the house. shite! more packing.

*Diet*

decent, medium to high cals, carbs and pro.

super long day tomorrow, early start and late finish, smashing the overtime!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 51*

Rest day. Did a 15 hour shift at work, fuked!!!

*Diet*

no diet!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 52*

Rest day. on call so cant go out, going to relax and have an early night.

*Diet*

Good, high cals, carbs and protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 53, 54, 55.*

Rest days. day 54 was meant to be a training day but i was waiting fpr a delivery that could not be missed, was meant to be delivered before 1700 but didnt rock up until 1900.

worked overtime Saturday full shift. fukin sick ha. big week next week with house move. working overtime mon and tue nights (more like double shifts withthe amount of hours getting smashed)

*Diet *

hit and miss


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 56*

Training day. long hike. 13 mile in boots with 20kg bergen. good session today, lots of hills! got a few 15 min miles in but overall i was averaging 19 min miles. the next week will be very busy so will just have to fit training in as and when its possible.

just bought a home gym for my new garage! power cage, olympic bbell and weights, bench and pulley attachment. will be setting up over the next few weeks and will be starting weight training once race is done.

*Diet*

as much as i can shovel in my face as im fuking sore as oot!!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 57*

rest day. Very sore. Double shift at work, back in at 2000.

*Diet*

good.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 63*

been very busy moving house, so no training done with doing 12-15 hour days.

*Day 64, 65*

Training days. did back to back hill work, around 2.5 mile each time. just easing back into it. bergen weight at 30kg in boots.

fell over coming down a steep hill the second day and face planted into the ground, luckily it was just grass, strugled to get back to my feet! haha i couldn't stop laughing at myself, banged my shin an all but just a bruise.

*Day 66*

Rest day

*Day 67*

Training day. long hike. 17 miles with bergen weight 20kg and boots. hit some beasty hills. time for the first 15 miles was 5hr 15 mins, thats stopping for around 15 mins so happy with that. legs are ruined now!

*Diet*

just been eating what i like when i like.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 68*

Rest day. back of right knee is very sore. lots of ibuprofen cream rubbed on, hopefully better for tuesday night hill work.

*Diet*

not even attempting a steady diet, just eating when i like with a lot of protein.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 69*

rest day. knee still very sore but better than yesterday. had a root canal today on top so thats playing up.

still aiming to be out tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 70*

Training day. Hill work. up and down steep hill x 3, few laps of fields then home, out an hour. 25kg bergen weight in boots.

knee is still sore but pushed myself, hurt going down hill more than up.


----------



## Jamie5116 (Apr 9, 2017)

how much weight are u planning on doing the yimp with mate?

I don't wanna sound like I'm trying tell you what todo.

but training with 27kg seems a bit to much weight. you end up doing yourself an injury yomping all the time with heavy weights.

when you start going over the hills the weight is mostly a psychological thing.

if it was me I be doing your solid compound exercises twice a week and few decent hill runsfor heart,lungs and legs. Starting of with maybe 5-10 Hill reps then adding one each run.

then a decent yomp/tab maybe once a week.

when you start going over the hills the weight is mostly a psychological thing.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Jamie5116 said:


> how much weight are u planning on doing the yimp with mate?
> 
> I don't wanna sound like I'm trying tell you what todo.
> 
> ...


 Not at all mate, appreciate the reply.

bit to late to the table now though, this is my last week of training so will just stick with what i have been doing. The event is a week on sat.

Ill be carrying between 17.5kg and 20kg depending on the weather.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 71*

Rest day. knee sore but no worse for training yesterday! so all good.

side note. ive finished building my garage gym. nice f430 power cage, bench, pulley attachment, 140 kg olympic weights and weight tree for now. still need to get odds and ends sorted, need a few things chucked out so my gym isnt cluttered to fuk!!!

will be adding more weights monthly.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 72*

Training day. Hill training. went to a very steep hill with a mate, did up and down 3 x. has steps on an all which makes it even harder.

25kg bergen weight in boots.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 73, Day 74.*

Rest days. resting up knee as its feeling tender and the knee i have previously had an operation is playing up.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 75*

Training day. Medium Hike. Did 7 miles up steep hills, good session considering my knee is sore. didnt want to go for to long for this reason. this was my last training day. the next week will be all about recovery, stretching, foam rolling, baths and lots of food.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 76, 77*

Recovery days. resting up my legs, hurt my ankle on sunday somehow! fukin old age, dropping to bits. lot going on at work which i could do without this week but thats just life. knees feeling ok and muscles still sore for now. will be hitting up stretching from tomorrow.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 78 and 79*

Recovery days. work has been shite to say the least this week. very tired and stressful week!! anyway woke up and my calf is playing up. fuks sake.

packing bags and getting stuff sorted tonight.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Stretch, ice, massage, recover. Then kick ass!!


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

*Day 80*

Travel to even/race. set off at 1000 after picking my mate up, took us around 8 hours!! couple of wrong turns and traffic! got to digs around 1800, got booked in quickly enough, decent hotel though it didnt have a shower, two lads having to take baths wasnt good. went to the bar for food, had a good meal and one pint, was in bed around 2200.

*Day 81*

Race Day.

got up early around 0500, sorted last minute kit out, weighed to make sure it was correct, 21kg so happy with that, took 5 litres of water. sods law that the day was super hot with no cloud in the sky around 24 degrees C!! had to park 1 mile from storey arms and walk with kit, then we hung around for an hour getting registered and the safety briefing. because of the heat the cut off point was 3 hours instead of normal 2 hour 15 mins.

none of the training prepared me for this event! from the off it was fukin brutal! in the heat! had a few points were i thought i was going to pass out! couldn't catch my breath all the way round!! pushed on to top of penny fan, couldnt believe how tough it was going up that! and knowing that jacobs ladder was worse i was really concerned ha. I kept a positive attitude all the way tho, pushed down jacobs ladder quick as i dared going over my ankle once and made to half way point with 15 mins to spare, i was so happy that i made the cut off, would of been devastated if i hadnt! had a quick bite to eat and plasterd a cut on my finger. and set off back up. what a hellish time getting up by everyone around me, at times i thought i cant do this! it was so fukin hard, i couldnt catch a breath all the way up!! anyway made it to the top again, spoke to DS and carried on. by now my legs were crippled and every step down i was in pain, i over took a few people, i zig zaged all the way back down the down hill bits. i went up the hill to the top while others went around, think it was harder but fuk taking it easy after jacobs ladder. anyway all the way down was agony so to finish felt amazing!!! so happy! time was shite at around 6.5 hours but with the heat i dont give a fuk!

*Conclusion*

I underestimated the magnitude of this event and didnt train anywhere near hard enough! will only do it again if i lose 3-4 stone (im classed as obese on BMI scale haha) and train like an athlete for 16 weeks. massive respect the special forces who do this under duress! Really glad i did it and very proud of myself, got a medal and certificate that will be framed and put on my wall!!

official time- 6 hours 43 mins

*END*


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

coke said:


> *Day 80*
> 
> Travel to even/race. set off at 1000 after picking my mate up, took us around 8 hours!! couple of wrong turns and traffic! got to digs around 1800, got booked in quickly enough, decent hotel though it didnt have a shower, two lads having to take baths wasnt good. went to the bar for food, had a good meal and one pint, was in bed around 2200.
> 
> ...


 Well done mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Well done mate! :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate.


----------



## Little Butch (Oct 12, 2012)

Solid effort! I'd quite like to go for something like this in the future. But for now my 8 mile mud run on flat ground booked for October will suffice


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Little Butch said:


> Solid effort! I'd quite like to go for something like this in the future. But for now my 8 mile mud run on flat ground booked for October will suffice


 Go for it mate, just book it and then you have to do it.


----------



## Little Butch (Oct 12, 2012)

Haha I like your thinking! What have you got in mind now this is out the way, anything else?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Little Butch said:


> Haha I like your thinking! What have you got in mind now this is out the way, anything else?


 To lose around 4 stone before making my next goal, when i lose the fat weight ill be either training for some sort of fight, i.e mma, boxing, thai boxing and/or the fan dance eclipse (day and night version back to back).


----------



## Little Butch (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice one, good luck with it all! I've always fancied doing some mma or boxing.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Little Butch said:


> Nice one, good luck with it all! I've always fancied doing some mma or boxing.


 Cheers mate. go for it! set a goal and crack on.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Well done on getting it done... like you said though, it's easily underestimated.

I know better safe than sorry, but wasn't 5 litres a bit too much... I'd have gone for 3 even if it was redders (2 litre bladder and 1 litre bottle).


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

2004mark said:


> Well done on getting it done... like you said though, it's easily underestimated.
> 
> I know better safe than sorry, but wasn't 5 litres a bit too much... I'd have gone for 3 even if it was redders (2 litre bladder and 1 litre bottle).


 no mate i was happy to have brought the 5 litres, drank 4 litres and 500ml bottle of lucozade. im 4 stone overweight so all this blubber made it tough going with the extra 21kg. if i was lean maybe 3 litres would of been good.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Fair play for getting it done! There is no way to replicate hill work expect spending time in the hills with boots on getting familiar with your kit and over undulating terrain.

For an event such as the fan I would of thought 3 litres would of been suffice to save you the extra 2kg.

Jacobs ladder can be a bit cheeky for sure but I love it down Brecon, the black mountains, fan ect have some fond memories looking back though not so good they were at the time.

Out of cursioty what weight and approx Bf are you now? If you've 4 stone to lose shifting the first couple of stone should be no problem with a fairly structured diet and training plan.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Fair play for getting it done! There is no way to replicate hill work expect spending time in the hills with boots on getting familiar with your kit and over undulating terrain.
> 
> For an event such as the fan I would of thought 3 litres would of been suffice to save you the extra 2kg.
> 
> ...


 I agree on a normal day 3 litres would of been adequate BUT the heat that day was extreme and the DS advised more.

my weight is 14st 10lbs as of last saturday, already on it mate, im cutting as of monday gone. cheers


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

coke said:


> I agree on a normal day 3 litres would of been adequate BUT the heat that day was extreme and the DS advised more.
> 
> my weight is 14st 10lbs as of last saturday, already on it mate, im cutting as of monday gone. cheers


 Who were the DS? Ex squaddies or squaddies? Not that it matters just curious, they are afraid anything would happens even when I was on SAS selection I couldn't believe we were given a water break to fill jerry cans and take a few mins to get water on board this was after the reservists died


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> Who were the DS? Ex squaddies or squaddies? Not that it matters just curious, they are afraid anything would happens even when I was on SAS selection I couldn't believe we were given a water break to fill jerry cans and take a few mins to get water on board this was after the reservists died


 Ex SF as far as im aware mate. yep safety is there no1 priority and rightly so.

big respect to you for doing that under the duress of selection! most of been hell. cant imagine the mind fuk you would of had ha! did you go all the way through the selection process? jungle, escape and evasion etc? always been fascinated by elite forces from around the world especially UKSF


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

coke said:


> Ex SF as far as im aware mate. yep safety is there no1 priority and rightly so.
> 
> big respect to you for doing that under the duress of selection! most of been hell. cant imagine the mind fuk you would of had ha! did you go all the way through the selection process? jungle, escape and evasion etc? always been fascinated by elite forces from around the world especially UKSF


 You do a week 'breifing' course first which is easy just a Cft across the hills, map reading theory test, swim test and two days DS lead walks in the hills to practice naving legs of around 2-4km over terrain carrying 48lbs within 4km per hour each man takes it in turns to nav a leg as an insight. If successful then you come back to do a 3 week prep course this is quite a new concept designed to help prepare and increase candidates changes of passing as 22 are severely under manned but will never make entry easier only try to prep the candidates more. It's a pass or fail course again mostly map reading and leaning jungle drills.

After that it's 3 weeks hills phase which starts out with routes over the hills increasing distances and weights each day at this stage the men drop like flies after all pass rate is only 13% (well it was in 2014) building up to endurance. If successful you've long weekend off then it's off to the jungle for exercise atap hurdle the beach runs during acclimatisation to some are the worst part of selection IE the heavy blokes who are good with weight tanning not clean fatigue running on the beach with high humidity and no PTIs there banging on about safety just the DS

then it's into 'the trees' for the 28 day exercise. This is the real soldiering and the bread and butter of SF training: I failed the hills first time and came off in the jungle the second. I've mates who passed and respect them massively and a good friend who made it to the end but got what's called a stand up fail as the DS said he lacked experience and to come back in a few years! Bummer going through all that and still standing to be given a stand up.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

I've walked it twice now and weigh 20st. The second time (much better weather) and did an average time (3hrs).


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> You do a week 'breifing' course first which is easy just a Cft across the hills, map reading theory test, swim test and two days DS lead walks in the hills to practice naving legs of around 2-4km over terrain carrying 48lbs within 4km per hour each man takes it in turns to nav a leg as an insight. If successful then you come back to do a 3 week prep course this is quite a new concept designed to help prepare and increase candidates changes of passing as 22 are severely under manned but will never make entry easier only try to prep the candidates more. It's a pass or fail course again mostly map reading and leaning jungle drills.
> 
> After that it's 3 weeks hills phase which starts out with routes over the hills increasing distances and weights each day at this stage the men drop like flies after all pass rate is only 13% (well it was in 2014) building up to endurance. If successful you've long weekend off then it's off to the jungle for exercise atap hurdle the beach runs during acclimatisation to some are the worst part of selection IE the heavy blokes who are good with weight tanning not clean fatigue running on the beach with high humidity and no PTIs there banging on about safety just the DS
> 
> then it's into 'the trees' for the 28 day exercise. This is the real soldiering and the bread and butter of SF training: I failed the hills first time and came off in the jungle the second. I've mates who passed and respect them massively and a good friend who made it to the end but got what's called a stand up fail as the DS said he lacked experience and to come back in a few years! Bummer going through all that and still standing to be given a stand up.


 even attempting the selection process and getting to the jungle takes balls mate! so props for that.

ive heard about the stand up fail, its a bit s**t that like and is unfair imo, ive read that some people get it just because the DS takes a disliking to them, face doesnt fit!

love out like that and admire the men who can push through that type of stuff.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Mobster said:


> I've walked it twice now and weigh 20st. The second time (much better weather) and did an average time (3hrs).


 ha i take it you are 20 st of the good stuff? not the blubber?

you should attempt the fan dance event mate, since you live near by. really good. you could maybe go for the doubler!


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

coke said:


> even attempting the selection process and getting to the jungle takes balls mate! so props for that.
> 
> ive heard about the stand up fail, its a bit s**t that like and is unfair imo, ive read that some people get it just because the DS takes a disliking to them, face doesnt fit!
> 
> love out like that and admire the men who can push through that type of stuff.


 That's true to an extend the 6 DS will sit down and all vote if they would have the candidate on their patrol on love ops and if the majority vote no then that geezer will get a stand up. Anyone who gets a stand up still gets massive respect from DS and their parent unit when they return. Many get a stand up due to lack of experience now that Afghan is over and young lads have no combat experience so get Told to go down junior Brecon or attempt path finders then return in a few years


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Tricky said:


> That's true to an extend the 6 DS will sit down and all vote if they would have the candidate on their patrol on love ops and if the majority vote no then that geezer will get a stand up. Anyone who gets a stand up still gets massive respect from DS and their parent unit when they return. Many get a stand up due to lack of experience now that Afghan is over and young lads have no combat experience so get Told to go down junior Brecon or attempt path finders then return in a few years


 Junior brecon?

what part of the army did you try from? paras?


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

coke said:


> ha i take it you are 20 st of the good stuff? not the blubber?
> 
> you should attempt the fan dance event mate, since you live near by. really good. you could maybe go for the doubler!


 10% blubber ha ha. f**k doing the double. I'd like, over the next few goes, to get my time down to 2-hours.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mobster said:


> 10% blubber ha ha. f**k doing the double. I'd like, over the next few goes, to get my time down to 2-hours.


 2 hours! Are you talking about the full 'there and back' route.. like 14/15 miles? That would be about 8 min miles lol


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Nah just up the mountain itself. The last time I walked I was a bit under 3 hours. The last bit (from Corn Du to Pen-y-fan itself) is a piece of piss and I could have speed walked it knocking a few minutes off. I was passed, and then passed her myself, three times by a woman carrying her kid FFS. I've done the harder route in mist and the easy route in the sun. I also enjoy the view so it's not all cardio and exercise. I've a decent camera so like to take some shots. I'd also like to do at least one pre-dawn climb.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Mobster said:


> Nah just up the mountain itself. The last time I walked I was a bit under 3 hours. The last bit (from Corn Du to Pen-y-fan itself) is a piece of piss and I could have speed walked it knocking a few minutes off. I was passed, and then passed her myself, three times by a woman carrying her kid FFS. I've done the harder route in mist and the easy route in the sun. I also enjoy the view so it's not all cardio and exercise. I've a decent camera so like to take some shots. I'd also like to do at least one pre-dawn climb.


 Was gunna say... at 20 stone you must be some sort of stacked Rich Froning/Mo Farah love child to aiming for 2 hours lol


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Heck I'd knock 20-30 minutes off what I want just by not stopping to get a rest ha ha.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

One Coke should consider is the Nos Galan. It's held New Years Eve (cracking fireworks after) which used to attract some very big names.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Mobster said:


> One Coke should consider is the Nos Galan. It's held New Years Eve (cracking fireworks after) which used to attract some very big names.


 looks like a decent party though ill never get down over new year, rarely leave the house on that night fukin hate it! sometimes go for a meal but even that is shite on new year.


----------

